
Could StarLink remove global internet censorship? (January 2020) - Avtomatk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/01/09/elon-musks-42000-starlink-satellites-could-just-save-the-world/#94291a24c2cd
======
Dahoon
Step one: Make sure StarLink data isn't harvested by the US so anyone could
trust it.

Step two: Success!

If you fly a satellite above a country to help people do something illegal
like circumvent censorship, the country in question could jam or kill the
satellites with no recourse from the owners. I see a way to stop censorship as
A Good Thing but doing something illegal and force it down another countries
throat from space and I would applaud if they shot them down. Because what is
next? Jamming their national TV? Internet? Telephones? Might as well be a
declaration of war.

------
Avtomatk
I got this question following a thread about censorship in the Middle East in
the publication: https: //news.ycombinator.com/item? id = 24247561

I would be interested to know your opinion about the measures that governments
could take that they censor their towns in case StarLink reaches rural areas
of Middle Eastern countries (and countries in general that censor their local
internet networks)

